# Salary range Medical Coding Lead



## mccal (Apr 3, 2013)

Does have anybody have any idea on the salary range?


----------



## ErikAZ (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you speaking of a physician office, specialty clinic, radiology office or a hospital?  I've worked in all of these and the pay varies greatly.  Hospital Lead Coders in our area are usually hourly (versus salary for the supervisor title) but the roles are the same as a supv or coding manager.  The range for a lead at a moderate size hospital is $28-$38 an hour.  A lead at a specialty clinic could expect $18-$24 an hour.  A lead in a physician only practice probably makes $15-$20 an hour but that's a guess as I've never held that position.

Erik


----------



## mccal (Apr 3, 2013)

I worked in large organization( Professional Business Office) with about 250 doctors with different branches of specialty in different location. Our coding department  serves all these doctors. I was thinking $28-30 per hr range for this type organization. Considering the average salary of coder in pacific region is $55k based on AAPC 2012 Salary Survey.

What is the best way to negotiate your salary? 



ErikAZ said:


> Are you speaking of a physician office, specialty clinic, radiology office or a hospital?  I've worked in all of these and the pay varies greatly.  Hospital Lead Coders in our area are usually hourly (versus salary for the supervisor title) but the roles are the same as a SUV or coding manager.  The range for a lead at a moderate size hospital is $28-$38 an hour.  A lead at a specialty clinic could expect $18-$24 an hour.  A lead in a physician only practice probably makes $15-$20 an hour but that's a guess as I've never held that position.
> 
> Erik


----------



## ErikAZ (Apr 3, 2013)

If the position is hourly I'd recommend adding 15%-20% to the average coders pay in that facility as a starting point.  Lets say the coders make $20 an hour on average with a range of $17-$22 an hour.  For a lead position I would look for a range of $19.50-$26.40 to start.

Then you have to factor in other items.  Can you work remote?  I'm the only coder actually in my hospital because the rest of my department is coding from home.  That is worth a few percentage points more.  When your the only one there everything falls to you.

I would be wary of the salary survey ranges and using that as a guide.  There is a lot of variety even in the same city.  My hospital has very high pay compared to competitors in the area.  Our productivity requirements are also a lot higher and we've had coders leave to take a $2-$3 an hour cut just to be happy.  One hospital I worked at paid $21 an hour while I have coders I know who make $30+ (not leads just inpt coders).

I would try to find out the number of coders you'd be supervising and their pay scale.  Then kick that up 15-30% and that's your starting point.  I'd seriously consider staying hourly as well.  Salary workers are expected to work virtually unlimited hours.  At least when I end up at 55 hours for the week now I have a nice OT check.  Find out what the hour expectations are and if you'd have any flexibility.

As far as negotiating most HR departments will give you a range for a position.  The work then is to present yoursel in such a way in the interview that they will want to offer you more.

Erik


----------



## beachmom0930@yahoo.com (Apr 28, 2013)

EriKA, that is great advice.  Finally, someone can give a straight answer about salary.  Thanks.


----------



## sue7v@yahoo.com (Apr 30, 2013)

so strange these above rates seem low compared to my friends in the field now.  I'm a student with 3 years experience coding.  Going for my CPC.


----------



## Michele Price (Apr 30, 2013)

*Salary*

Wow, I am making way below what is mentioned above and I have extensive knowledge in all fields of specialties. When I was first hired, I was certified. I let it go because the pay was never close to what was set by AAPC.
 I am working for a large group of Physicians, about 40, and I am making 17.00 an hour and have been working there for 5 years. I am in Florida where living is very expensive but the economy is not doing well. I think that the above mentioned pay scale is really high and unheard of. Maybe I need to move to Arizona?


----------



## sue7v@yahoo.com (May 1, 2013)

Crazy, here in NY i have more than 4 friends making over $100,000 a year....


----------



## zanalee (May 1, 2013)

it depends on the area you live, most of the remote jobs i've had pay by location. Wow i need to move back to NYC, is higher than Cali.


----------



## sue7v@yahoo.com (May 2, 2013)

How did you like the remote jobs?  Which specialty do you think pays the most?


----------



## zanalee (May 3, 2013)

I love my remote jobs, I cant really say which specialty pays more. I know some people working inpatient and i still make more than them. So the pay varies. I know usually Inpatient coders makes more, some hospital inpt coders starting salary is at $90k. Also depends on locations.


----------



## sue7v@yahoo.com (May 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Michele Price (Mar 26, 2014)

I am hoping that one day they will make it mandatory that you have to be certified to do any billing or coding. Maybe then it e more competitive on the pay.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 26, 2014)

Michele Price said:


> Wow, I am making way below what is mentioned above and I have extensive knowledge in all fields of specialties. When I was first hired, I was certified. I let it go because the pay was never close to what was set by AAPC.
> I am working for a large group of Physicians, about 40, and I am making 17.00 an hour and have been working there for 5 years. I am in Florida where living is very expensive but the economy is not doing well. I think that the above mentioned pay scale is really high and unheard of. Maybe I need to move to Arizona?


 
You answered your own question. Florida pays notoriously less than other areas of the country.


----------



## akappel (Jan 20, 2016)

*Salary*

I am a lead cider for one the the largest healthcare organizations in the US. I make 25 an hour. I have accepted a remote coding position at another company at the same rate. I would say that 28-32 would be an acceptable range for a lead coder.


----------

